# Mwphglotx gm wilbert m. Curtis visits his district



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 20, 2013)

MWPHGLOTX GM WILBERT M. CURTIS VISITS HIS DISTRICT.
DDGM MARVIN KELKER HOSTS QUARTERLY DISTRICT MEETING
WM JOHNNY PEREZ & PRIDE OF KILLEEN #620 IS HOST LODGE
(2013 PHA MASONIC DISTRICT#24 GROUP PHOTO)

Thanks to my Texas Brothers for sharing this.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jan 20, 2013)

I was there.


----------

